# New C-57d Dome



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I just got the new dome from Modeleers yesterday. This part will replace the incorrect version supplied with the PL kit and the soon to be re-release from Round 2. Received both a clear and a opaque version for approval. For those that have ordered them he is shipping them out now- he's been "Down with the CRUD" and been sick for days. He's on the mend now and they are going out. 

What a difference! The new dome will actually fit over the kit part with a very small gap between the hull and the part- so it will fit over the kit interior with no problems. The clear version is "clearer" than I expected. With some polishing it will be fantastic- but I suspect it is fine as is for many. The clear part is thicker than the opaque part- but the opaque is PLENTY sturdy. The profile of the ship is GREATLY improved. It now looks like the C-57D. 
Here's the link to photos of the new dome on a model now being built.

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b398/nautilusnut/?action=view&current=saucer-top.jpg


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I've ordered one (opaque) of these for the C-57D I plan to buy from Round 2 in the fall. I had an extensive conversation with the modeler, who was incredibly knowledgeable and friendly. While there may be other minor issues with the original kit, the new upper dome brings it so close to the hero model that I know that I'm going to be very pleased with the finished ship.

Now who's gonna talk him into doing a shallow lower hull (Gemini 12), and an extra deep lower hull for the new Moebius Jupiter 2?


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanx for the acknowledgement! Loius (aKa nautilusnut) & I (mikel / modeleer) are proud of this joint effort & the response. 
I would like to add that we could use the help of those who know about our Vac-Dome - to get the _good-word_ 'out there' (to those who don't know what we are offering). Only because I'm sure there are many Other modelers who have this kit & might like to add a C-57D Vac-Dome to their build (but don't yet know it exists). 
So... Please, _'help us help them'_ & mention our Vac-Dome at your neighborhood hobby-shop or local model-club meeting. 
*Thanx Again* - for helping make this Vac-Dome Accessory a Success!!!


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

The Domes are, just now, arriving to the homes of builders across the country & locations around the world. I'm anxious to See finished-pics of their enhanced Star-Cruisers.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

If you are interested in a C-57D Vac-Dome , but haven't ordered, I suggest you do it soon. We're gonna shut this down for a while (early July) & offer it again later. 
Also, ...we will possibly be working on Other accessories (vehicles + bottom dome / w lights(?))


----------



## jediadept (Jul 11, 2008)

*C-57D dome*

I would like a clear dome; how much are they?


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

We will be closing this down / until the Round 2 - c-57d - get released. If anyone would like a DOME made, please send your request to: [email protected]


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I emailed you and will be paypaling you tomorrow for one! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

I've just started work on the Colt Vickers Quad Fission Cannon. 
(pics posted below - I sure hope I did this right!)


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

modeleers said:


> I've just started work on the Colt Vickers Quad Fission Cannon.
> http://www.therpf.com/showthread.php?p=955519#post955519


Like the chair,never noticed that before(as in the shape)similar style to the ones on the Galilleo shuttle in Star Trek OS,Love your friends Zsa-Zsa......:lol:I dont have my Nautilus any more but would still love one of those,cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

*Forbidden Planet' Colt Vickers Quad Fission Cannon in 72nd scale*

Currently on my workbench is a 1/72nd scale model of the Forbidden Planet' *Colt Vickers Quad Fission Cannon *(here after - CVQFC).
The CVQF-Cannon will also be fabricated in 1/6th scale!

Pics Below:
I started with the *Seat *as WayneO (my research BloodHound) found an obscure source - matching a 1948 chair (Dannish/Modelern(?)). It's 24 inches wide - which gave us a Scale to work from.

Next is the *Blast Shield *that measures an exact 5 ft. square. 
The finished Cannon is the ol Lunar Model version that I used as a Study Model.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

When are these going to be available and for how much? I really want four cannons and the tractor you're working on.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

jbond said:


> When are these going to be available and for how much? I really want four cannons and the tractor you're working on.


Mr. Bond, When? - I guesstimate Oct. 09. 
Cost? - To be fair to both of us - I have to complete the Master-pattern & only 
then could I venture a guess as to cost. 

When I get close to completion & nearer to making these available - I will make a New post in the _appropriate_ area.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice addition to the kit.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

The Cannon so far...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

modeleers said:


> The Cannon so far...
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m236/modeleers/P8190002-1.jpg


Damn fine, dude! That's looking great!


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanx! These CVQFC are gonna be Big-trouble to cast!

In other news, we are gearing-up for our 3rd run of Vac-Domes:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2947586#post2947586


----------



## jediadept (Jul 11, 2008)

I just happily recieved my C-57D Vac-Dome from [email protected],
and was surprised at just how much the dome that came with the kit is off. 
Getting the refit dome is highly recommend; it looks great, and the quality is excellent.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanx, Jedi! Glad you like it.
I can't wait to see pics of one of these Star-Cruisers (with Vac-Dome) Finished!!!

Vac-Dome re-Run
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263448


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

modeleers said:


> The Cannon so far...


A beautiful thing to behold, indeed. Have you given any consideration to producing the fission cannon as a stand alone piece in 1/35th or 1/32nd scale?


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

JAT said:


> A beautiful thing to behold, indeed.


High praise & indeed, Inspirational! I Thank You! 



JAT said:


> Have you given any consideration to producing the fission cannon as a stand alone piece in 1/35th or 1/32nd scale?


Yes, I have. I began considering it the minute I read your reply. I would probably lean more toward 1/35th scale as this scale is a bit more diorama friendly _(this side of the Pond)_.


----------



## chaddro (Sep 15, 2009)

What would you suggest?

Pick up a C-57D (old run from 2002) now or wait until the re-issue in November? 

I love the new dome you guys made, looks awesome. I've dreamed of making one of these with working engine lights for some time.

What ya think?


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Re: compliment - Thanx! Regarding your questions - You should buy whichever you release you prefer. I'm not sure what exactly you're asking in the later question? (I'm also looking into the logistics of making an somewhat improved lower Dome with lighting kit)


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys,anybody tell me whats happening with this dome,I have asked to be considered for one twice on the email link but I have never got a reply,would apreciate if you could let me know:thumbsup:

Gordon M


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Chaddro,
Here's what I plan on doing.

Take the interior out of the old kit, put the new dome on it, finish it and hang it as an empty shell. (maybe try to light the bottom part)

make a second display of just the interior with the clear kit dome as a "lid" for the interior display.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That make all too much sense LOU,


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Are we still making these?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Darkstar said:


> Are we still making these?


I hope so, I just got my new C-57D and love to put the right shape dome on it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the new dome is a fantastic addition to the C-57D saucer but I'll let you be the judge.

New Dome 









Kit Dome


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Altair4 said:


> I think the new dome is a fantastic addition to the C-57D saucer but I'll let you be the judge.


It looks great, is it still for sale?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It looks like a hero to me! (the top one)


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

teslabe said:


> It looks great, is it still for sale?


You need to contact modeleers at [email protected]


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Altair4,

Thanks for the pics, those look great! Now I'm sure I'm going to need one of those domes!


----------



## Mister E (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Nautilusnut-
Thanks for posting the pictures of the C-57D. It looks like you used spray foam (The brand name at my local store is "Great Stuff") inside the saucer for stability. I had been wondering to myself if this would help. How did it work out? Or is the photo with the spray foam not of the actual model?


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm currently looking for a vendor to get these made again (I have 15 pre-orders requests & 3x as many interested when I can get them made) It was claimed that the master pattern was damaged so it was never returned to me so - if anyone offers these but me of before I offer them again / please contact me immediately.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Starting over - I'm currently in talks with a New Vac-Vendor & gearing up for a possible run of the 
'accurate' C-57D / Vac Dome for the Polarlights/Round 2 Kit.

The asking price will be approximately $30 - Not including shipping.

With the economy being what it is, I'm looking to get
12 pre-paid orders - Before I commit my resources to pulling these.

Please send all inquires to my Eddress: [email protected]


----------

